# 1950 green phantom barn find?



## Antney (Jun 20, 2014)

I just picked this 1950 green phantom up today. Here is my question...is there much difference in the value of these based on year? This one has the schwinn "train" headbadge on it...any more desireable??? I know the front brake is a nice add on too. Any idea on value of one like this?? Thanks...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

*Love this one!*

Great find. Only seen a few with that badge. I tend to favor the early phantoms 49-51. My preference. Rob.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 20, 2014)

That is awesome! I hope you post pictures of the bike when it is all cleaned up. Great find!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Killer bike.  Looks like the pickins are good in OKC.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 20, 2014)

*1950 green phantom*

Nice find!
1950 was the first year for the green phantom.
If you need keys, i can make them.
Wes


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice indeed.  And please tell us about that cool steampunk looking heater behind it.


----------



## Antney (Jun 21, 2014)

That's a 1907+/- RUUD gas water heater, the first automatic water heater on the market, introduced at the 1907 worlds fair. Came out of an old gas station near Tulsa, OK....


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 22, 2014)

nice find it will look real good all lubed/repaired and rolling again.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 22, 2014)

*Great Bike!*

wow! Any Schwinn guy would like to find a piece like that! Good find.


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice find! I am hunting for a green one.


----------



## Antney (Jun 22, 2014)

Cleaned it up and lubed her up. Goodyear tires still holding air too...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 22, 2014)

Sweet!  Looks like its time to ride.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2014)

Now what are you going to do with it??


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 23, 2014)

*nice find I have one too*

My has a 11/49 frame date. But I believe it was the 1950 market.

[


----------

